# B14 Ecu Flooding



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

i have a b14 that sometimes stalls on the road as as aresult of ecu flooding. has anyone had this expirence. is it a hardware or software problem?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

What do you mean by ECU flooding?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

dont drive through deep water


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

my friend had this on his 91 civic. His car was throwing up practically every code in the book. Yet it would run.. but not that well. Anywhooo, couple hundred dollars later of replacing misc. ish his mechaninc friend guy thing tracked it down to needing a new ecu all together because somehow the ecu itself had become invaded with too much moisture and eventually rust. And it basically went "quazy". Don't know if this could give you any clue or not, but I just thought I'd share. Hope I helped in very minor fashion. goodluck.


----------

